Ask HN: How are you exercising at home? - ajr0
======
Guest0918231
I sold my other equipment and just have a pull up station now. I use it for
different pull up variations (wide grip, chin up, etc), dips, and knee/leg
raises.

Aside from that, I do some stretching, climb the stairs in my apartment for
cardio/legs (30 floors), do a few pushups, bodyweight squats, etc.

------
laurentl
I have an exercise bike to which I added a tablet (an old bookshelf plank I
had lying around) on which I can put my laptop. It’s pretty hard to type but
it’s perfect for conf calls and a bit of light document reading. I have _a
lot_ more conf calls since we went into lockdown so I can manage at least 30
minutes of biking every day while sitting in meetings. I have never gotten so
much exercise so regularly!

I also do HIIT (high-intensity interval trainings), which is basically series
of body weight exercises (burpee, squat, sit-up, etc.). Doesn’t require
anything except some room and a video or training guide to follow.

~~~
gccxsse
How can you possibly bike while in a meeting and still make a meaningful
contribution? I

~~~
laurentl
1) I usually bike on a low-resistance setting where I can talk without being
out of breath (similar to talking and walking). If I’m on a higher setting and
I need to talk, I just stop biking.

2) I was going to insert a joke about meetings and meaningful contributions
here. But more seriously a lot of meetings are about synchronisation, which
means that I spend most of my time listening. Believe it or not, it’s easier
to concentrate on what everyone is saying when biking rather than, for
instance, reading your emails or browsing the internet.

------
Foober223
Double kettle bell complex: cleans, military press, front-squats.

A free standing pull up bar. Randomly do 2-3 pull ups through out the day.

Pushups.

kettle bell swings.

Loaded carries through the house. Waiter walks, farmers carry, racked carry.

No long cardio specific training, but the heart gets worked.

------
kaolinite
My partner and I had been working with a personal trainer up until the
lockdown hit and had sold most of our exercise equipment before we moved to
London, so without the gym we were a bit stuck. Thankfully we did have a
rowing machine and some dumbbells so have been using those with an app called
FitBod. You enter the equipment you have and it builds a workout based on
that. It also has body weight exercises too. Once we’re out of lockdown I
suspect we’ll skip the personal trainer and keep using FitBod, just at the gym
instead.

------
skymuse
I use two 15 pound dumbbells and perform a full body workout with them, using
exercises I learned a while back. You'll be surprised how far you can go with
just a pair of dumbbells and good lifting form.

------
sethammons
My wife and I decided we did not want to pay for Crossfit and the math worked
out that if we built a home gym, we’d eventually be saving. Olympic bars and
weights, two racks, pull up station, kettlebells and dumbbells, assault bike,
rower, treadmill, ghd, wallballs...

We do a mix of an app called StreetParking, some Instagram workouts, and some
stuff we just make up. StreetParking is nice because it has daily workouts all
the way from body weight to oly and power programs.

------
huhnmonster
I have been going back to doing bodyweight workouts. Did them during last
winter/spring and jumped to powerlifting in the summer. I am following this[0]
routine and have been doing it three times a week plus some running or biking
from time to time

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7J3RaEYTPvM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7J3RaEYTPvM)

------
dulyanov
We have recently built [https://www.co-train.space/](https://www.co-
train.space/) to let people exercise online with Youtube video. See discussion
here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22890595](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22890595)

------
photawe
I have an indoor bike. It's pretty awesome. I hurt my foot about 1.5 years
ago, and combined with way too much work, I stopped doing sports.

Luckily, I got back in the game roughly at start of Dec. Now, I do 4
times/week, 40 minutes pretty high intensity. At the end of the workout, my
bpm is between 185-192.

------
kerrsclyde
Almost bought a Concept2 rowing machine on the day UK lockdown started,
decided not to, now there is no stock left in country and no possibility of
getting one until at least June. Really regret it.

If anyone has ideas how I can beg, borrow or buy one I'd love to know!

------
praveenweb
In India, we have this app called cure.fit[1] which now conducts live CrossFit
classes for anyone to attend from home. This is just body weight movements and
no equipment.

[1] - [https://www.cure.fit/live](https://www.cure.fit/live)

------
alexmingoia
Six days in a row I do 100 diamond pushups, 100 shoulder pushups, 100 squats,
and 100 leg raises. I rest one day a week. I started at 10 reps and each week
and worked to 100. It’s easy, and requires no equipment. Bike rides for
cardio.

~~~
mod
How would you rate your overall fitness? Is this a lean, defined build? Do you
think it helps with things like hiking endurance?

Just trying to get an idea where that would take me.

------
milkytron
I live by a trail and run 5-8 miles whenever the weather is nice.

But inside my home... I have a pull up bar in a doorframe, a bench with some
dumbbells, and an ab wheel.

I basically stick to the same routine I was doing at the gym, with the
exception of more running.

------
avitzurel
I use a bike on a trainer with a training plan + body weight work.

TrainerRoad, SufferFest

------
thedevindevops
No equipment calisthenics, theres loads on YouTube and images for routines

------
unique_username
Burpees...lots and lots of burpees. And also, burpees

